# Caffè con Manager



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Stamattina nessun cadavere in cucina. E nemmeno nel resto della casa.
Il leprotto  è andato all WWF. Ancora troppo piccolo per essere lasciato libero oltre ad essere traumatizzato, e vivere qualche giorno dentro una casa con ottomila gatti che vanno e vengono, Mattia che crista come se avessimo una pantegana gigante e carnivora nella vasca non credo fosse la soluzione ottimale per lui.

Alle 9 ero nell'atrio dell'azienda di Manager.
Solito omino che appena mi ha vista mi ha scortata all'ascensore.
Piano mannaro, esco e vengo risucchiata dall'atmosfera ovattata  che si respira sempre nei luoghi dove è concentrato molto "potere".

Pupillo, subito addosso.-Ciao Tebe..wow...sei ingrassata? Sei abbronzata? Che figa stamattina!-
Ho inarcato un sopracciglio. Non ho nulla di diverso dal solito -Ho preso quattro kg e sono felice come una pasqua e si, sono un pò abbronzata.-
-Cavolo...sei proprio in forma!-
-Di che umore è il mostro?-
-Felice come un bambino visto che venivi tu...-
-Oh ciao Tebe! Come mai da queste parti?-
Ines. Una collaboratrice di Manager. Pericolosissima. La più pericolosa. 
E' territoriale con lui ( e infatti si scorna sempre con Gelmy, altra super territoriale), lo difenderebbe a costo della vita ed è anche una delle poche che riesce a tenergli testa. Ogni tanto.
E' una donna amazzone. Aggressiva. Totalmente diversa da me. Sempre perfetta di capelli e abbigliamento. Mai un pelo fuori posto. Firmata dalla testa ai piedi, e ha un debole evidentissimo per Manager.
E infatti...ogni volta che gravito li, lei appare e poi gli tiene i musi per qualche ora.
-Ciao Ines..Cambiato biondo? Mi piace...è molto chiaro ma ti sta bene...-
-Grazie Tebe cara, stai andando da Manager?-
-Si...-
-Bene, ti accompagno. Anche io, dobbiamo discutere cose importanti...-
Pupillo mi ha lanciata un occhiata come dire "E' tutta lei"
Io ho risposto altrettanto sguardosa con "E' solo una sciacquetta" e l'ho affiancata camminando entrambe verso l'ufficio di Manager.
Arriviamo. Lei entra per prima con l'andamento da "Tu non sei dei nostri".
Sorrido fra me e me mentre Vedo Manager venirci incontro.
-Hai visto chi ti ho portato?- dice lei appoggiando il pc sulla scrivania, sedendosi al posto dell'ospite.
Manager si è voltato a guardarla -Puoi andare...ne avrò per circa un ora con Tebe.-
-Ma dovevamo...-
Lui  mi ha sorriso, presa per un gomito e accompagnata verso la scrivania.
-Chiudi la porta, Ines, quando esci...- ha concluso.
Lei non ha mosso un muscolo. Ha preso il suo pc ed è uscita.
Mi sono seduta. Lui anche.
Mi ha squadrata come se mi facesse i raggi x.-Sei una delizia per gli occhi.-
-Tu un pò meno. Sei ancora dimagrito.-
-E' vero, ma non sono alla fame. Il mio peso attuale è di 93 kg.-
-Troppo magro.-
Silenzio.
Non ero agitata. Nervosa o altro.
-..mi dispiace per i miei modi e mi rendo  conto di avere dei picchi non sempre opportuni con te.- ha attaccato subito.
-Posso fumare?- ho risposto.
-Certo...- si è alzato, ha aperto la porta finestra poi mi si è avvicinato -Una nuvola di Chanel...- ed è ritornato alla sua scrivania -Ti salterei addosso...quando ti ho davanti è difficile tenere un comportamento normale...-
-E' per questo che sei stronzo?-
-Cosa?-
-Sei stronzo. Tranne in un motel ovviamente, dove davvero sei irriconoscibile da tanto sei...non mi viene nemmeno la parola guarda...-
Non ero arrabbiata. Il mio tono era tranquillo. Ma non il mio ormone.
E' inutile. 
Le sue mani. I suoi occhi rettilosi azzurri. La sua imponenza. La sua voce.
Tutto tocca delle corde in me, non sentimentali proprio ormonali se poi ci mettiamo pure la castità forzata...una devastazione. (devo avere qualcosa che non va nei miei ormoni...sono d'accordo)
-Forse è giunto il momento di confessare...- ha detto con un sorrisetto leggermente sarcastico.
-Oddio...mi stai per chiedere di scappare insieme?- ho riso, facendo la faccia finta terrorizzata.
Ha riso anche lui, scuotendo la testa -No principessa ma voglio che tu sappia che...- ha preso la sua penna stilografica d'oro tempestata di diamanti, rubino e tutto il tesoro della corona e ha cominciato a farla picchiettare sulla scrivania.
Tac. Tac. Tac.
Oh oh. Non è mai un buon segno...-Perchè ti sei innervosito?-
Ha alzato gli occhi -Innervosito? Come hai fatto a..-
Ho indicato la stilografica -Quando devi dire qualcosa di importante e stai misurando le parole picchietti sempre la stilografica. E ora lo stai facendo.-
L'ha appoggiata. Ha incrociato le mani  e si adagiato sulla poltrona in pelle umana -Cos'altro hai notato?- voce serissima.
-Che quando ti sta per partire l'embolone ti si gonfia la vena sul collo e mi viene sempre l'istinto di mordertela. Che ancora prima della vena ti si assottigliano gli occhi e rallenti i movimenti. Che quando vuoi intimorire davvero qualcuno, uomo o donna che sia, ma non vuoi arrivare allo scontro verbale, usi la tua "possenza" e diventi davvero minaccioso e che...Mi stai prendendo per il culo?-
-No. Sorrido perchè nonostante sia un anno che ci conosciamo riesci sempre a stupirmi...-
-Perchè mi sottovaluti...-
-Assolutamente no. E ne do ampie dimostrazioni.-
Ho allungato la mano e preso la sua stilografica rigirandomela fra le dita. Cristo. Pure le iniziali!!!
-Non parlo sul lavoro. Parlo dell'extra. Già il fatto che mi chiami Principessa la dice lunga sull' immagine che hai di me...-
-Probabilmente per il tuo Mattia sarai un arpia, ma per me sei una Principessa.-
-Ok dai. Tagliamo la testa al toro. Perchè sono qui?...Manager....no dai...Non sarai davvero imbarazzato!-
E' diventato leggermente rosso e ha cominciato a giocare con l'orologio visto che la penna ce l'avevo io.
Devo ammettere che la cosa era buffa. Cioè...non so. Una roba strana.
Sono abituata a vederlo arrossire, ma in motel non sul lavoro.
Sul lavoro tutta la sua timidezza svanisce in toto.
-Fra un paio di settimane devo tornare a Parigi, senza contare tutta la merda qui. Ammetto di essere in un periodo estremamente difficile della carriera e non riesco sempre a pormi dei limiti. Aggiungiamoci anche il mio egoismo e il mio ego smisurato e abbiamo il mostro perfetto, come nei peggiori incubi di Tebe...- ha sorriso. Io anche.-...ma tu sei qualcosa in questo momento della mia vita che non so definire. Ti vorrei sempre intorno e non perchè ti salterei addosso ma perchè rendi scorrevoli le cose con la tua ironia, il sorriso perenne il tuo ragionare a cassetti che mi fa ridere pur riconoscendo che spesso hai ragione. Mi fanno ridere le tue mail e i tuoi modi flapposi e mi piace anche quando mi sfidi o scavalchi. Mi fa un pò meno ridere quando circuisci Pupillo ma me ne devo fare una ragione....Vorrei passare molto più tempo privatamente  con te di quanto in verità riesca a fare e questo mi rende nervoso. Mi rende nervoso nasconderci perchè ti ho sempre detto che non ti vedo come amante e non riesco a percepirti come tale. E' strano no? Mi sembra di farti un torto portandoti in motel, farti abbassare ad un livello che non è assolutamente il tuo, sommandosi a tutto il resto, che è davvero _tanto_.-
Io ero li una statua di sale. Immobile. Che lo guardavo. Nel suo abbigliamento manager. Imbarazzato ma anche deciso. Parlava guardandomi negli occhi. Lento. Minchia. Discorsone serio maximo.
E meno male che poi sono io quella delle fisime.-Manager scusa...non capisco il nocciolo...cosa vuoi dirmi?-
-Puoi ridarmi la stilografica?..Grazie...- Tac. Tac. Tac.-Non voglio che tu, nemmeno per istante, qualsiasi cosa dica o faccia, pensi che metta in discussione noi due. Sei un pò incazzata con me, ma per i motivi sbagliati.-
-La tua stronzaggine non è un motivo sbagliato.-
-Hai ragione. Ma ti ho spiegato e questo certamente non mi scusa nè mi scuserà eventualmente in seguito ma non riesco a fare meglio di così. Ma tu non sei mai e ripeto mai la motivazione per i miei scazzi.-
-Quindi mi ami in sostanza...- e poi sono sono scoppiata a ridere. 

Siamo usciti dal suo ufficio. Mi ha "scortata" con la mano appoggiata alla schiena per gli i corridoio.
Siamo usciti al sole. Abbiamo camminato andando in un bar "lontano"
Poi mi ha accompagnata alla macchina.
Un bacio sulla guancia. Abbassandosi tutto su di me.- Mamma mia Tebe come vorrei...toccarti...-
Ho fatto lo sguardo porno. Lui si è allontanato arrossendo passandosi una mano sul viso e sospirando un pò melodrammatico e...
-Dobbiamo tornare in ufficio. Mi sono dimenticato una cosa importante. Sai quel cantiere che abbiamo...bla bla bla...-
-Beh ma se sono documenti puoi mandarmeli via mail...ok ok...non tirarmi torniamo dentro...-

Ufficio, mi cede il passo. Mi segue. Chiude la porta.
Tempo zero.
Spiaccicata sulla porta. (siiiiii!!!!)
E baciata. Ma non normale. Baciata a divoro.
Mi è partito l'ormone. Quello porco. Non quello cenerentooso.
E ho infilato la mia soave manina là....e....duro?
E si!
Duro. Ma duro!
Si è staccato -Tebe giù le mani...-
-Manager ma...-
-Ho cambiato alcune medicine...- l' ha detto quasi timidamente come se...
Mi è uscito un sorrisone di quelli durban's  e ho ritoccato.
-Tebe. Smettila o ti metto a 90-
Ho fatto gli occhi sognanti. La boccuccia a cuore. _Flap flap -_Giura...-
-Sei veramente...-
-Si si...sono tutto quello che vuoi, ma ...i documenti?-
Mi ha ribaciata e per impedirmi di toccarlo mi ha imprigionato le mani dietro la schiena.
Cazzo.
E' stata la prima volta in assoluto che ha usato la sua forza con me.
E...
Ci siamo allontanati a forza.
Ci siamo guardati.
Ci siamo scopati con gli occhi.
Sono uscita senza quasi salutarlo.





Minchia e scusate il francesismo.
Che cazzo di medicine prendeva prima?
Rammolin due volte al giorno e Menoventicinquedilibido prima di andare a dormire?

....non vorrei crearmi esagerate aspettative ma mi sa che la prossima volta Motel ...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

:fischio:


----------



## scrittore (1 Giugno 2012)

:fischio:​


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe...
...mi sa che la prossima volta manager davvero ti dice "ti amo"...


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

che poi la vita è fin troppo semplice .
solo che a noi piace pensare di saper gestire emozioni, sentimenti , cose, persone, dire , fare baciare lettereetestamento.
non si può scopare soltanto


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3001 ha detto:
			
		

> che poi la vita è fin troppo semplice .
> solo che a noi piace pensare di saper gestire emozioni, sentimenti , cose, persone, dire , fare baciare lettereetestamento.
> non si può scopare soltanto


Hai ragione, il contorno è d'obbligo ma qui mi sa tanto che la mia idea di contorno sia diversa dalla sua...

Confesso ufficialmente di cominciare a sentire qualche piccolissimo scrupolo.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt2998 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe...
> ...mi sa che la prossima volta manager davvero ti dice "ti amo"...


Credo che piuttosto, ammesso che lo provi ma non credo, si farebbe uccidere.
E meno male.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

so di essere fuori luogo...ma è da tanto che volevo tirare fuori  la moglie di manager.
e ti chiedo  secondo la tua etica...introdurti in un matrimonio per il gusto tanto relativo che dichiari per lui ...
non è scorretto?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Mettila pure sul cinico: se lui finisce nella cacca ti schizza un po' sulla camicetta, e questo sei disposta ad accettarlo?


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3005 ha detto:
			
		

> so di essere fuori luogo...ma è da tanto che volevo tirare fuori  la moglie di manager.
> e ti chiedo  secondo la tua etica...introdurti in un matrimonio per il gusto tanto relativo che dichiari per lui ...
> non è scorretto?


Io non mi sento di essermi introdotta. Ho calcato la mano con lui è vero, ma essendo fedele e qui ce ne sono molti, poteva dirmi no. Sembra che non sia impossibile o da distruggimento nucleare.
Credo che la domanda debba essere girata a lui.
E' lui che si è sposato in chiesa. E' lui che ha giurato fedeltà. E' lui che ha dei figli.
Io ho solo puntato l'uomo. Non il marito. O il padre.
In più sostenendo che non perdonerebbe mai un tradimento a sua moglie.

Quindi no.
Non mi sento scorretta nei confronti di sua moglie, anzi.
Nella sfiga del tradimento, lei non dovrà sorbirsi una facocera come molte di noi sono state costrette a subire.
Nemmeno se mi "innamorassi"


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

è chiaro che non mi sogno di dirti che lo hai sedotto suo malgrado eh? ci mancherebbe


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3003 ha detto:
			
		

> Hai ragione, il contorno è d'obbligo ma qui mi sa tanto che la mia idea di contorno sia diversa dalla sua...
> 
> Confesso ufficialmente di cominciare a sentire qualche piccolissimo scrupolo.


Non ho mai capito verso chi hai dei scrupoli


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3004 ha detto:
			
		

> Credo che piuttosto, ammesso che lo provi ma non credo, si farebbe uccidere.
> E meno male.


Farebbe uccidere piuttosto che dirtelo?

Non credo, piuttosto farebbe capire a tutti che sei sua...


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3007 ha detto:
			
		

> Io non mi sento di essermi introdotta. Ho calcato la mano con lui è vero, ma essendo fedele e qui ce ne sono molti, poteva dirmi no. Sembra che non sia impossibile o da distruggimento nucleare.
> Credo che la domanda debba essere girata a lui.
> E' lui che si è sposato in chiesa. E' lui che ha giurato fedeltà. E' lui che ha dei figli.
> Io ho solo puntato l'uomo. Non il marito. O il padre.
> ...


Non ho capito il significato di quell'anzi.

Comunque non sono d'accordo su una cosa in particolare. Avrai anche puntato l'uomo tebe, ma quell'uomo è anche padre e marito sono un'unica cosa. Lui è tutte e tre le cose insieme.

Non so, è un discorso che proprio non ce la faccio a condividere, cioè sto pensando d'immaginarmi a pensarla come te...e niente, non ce la faccio. :unhappy:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Mille sono le scuse, ma una è la verita.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3012 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho capito il significato di quell'anzi.
> 
> Comunque non sono d'accordo su una cosa in particolare. Avrai anche puntato l'uomo tebe, ma quell'uomo è anche padre e marito sono un'unica cosa. Lui è tutte e tre le cose insieme.
> 
> Non so, è un discorso che proprio non ce la faccio a condividere, cioè sto pensando d'immaginarmi a pensarla come te...e niente, non ce la faccio. :unhappy:


Anzi  era per chiudere la frase ma non vuole dire niente. Era una specie di rafforzativo.

Io non sono la badante di quell'uomo.
E ognuno si prende le proprie responsabilità.
Il punto è che lui poteva dirmi no.
Io non sono responsabile di ciò che fa lui, lo sono di ciò che faccio io.
E risponderò a Mattia come lui risponderà a sua moglie se mai venissimo beccati.

Tu ti senti responsabile di azioni che fanno gli altri?
Io sinceramente no.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Io mi sento responsabile di ciò che è conseguenza del mio agire.
Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile, perchè i limiti sono qualcosa con cui si nasce, le azioni sono qualcosa che decidiamo o dovremmo decidere.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

sono ragionamenti tirati per i capelli, tebe.
hai comunque messo in atto, chiamiamole strategie  o come vuoi per attrarre un uomo che non è il tuo (e lasciamo stare il senso del possesso, per carità)
è ovvio è  sua la responsabilità di aver ceduto....


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3018 ha detto:
			
		

> Io mi sento responsabile di ciò che è conseguenza del mio agire.
> Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile, perchè i limiti sono qualcosa con cui si nasce, le azioni sono qualcosa che decidiamo o dovremmo decidere.


Stai dicendo che gli ho spostato i limiti e mi devo sentire respondabile


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

no, i limiti erano già li, sei tu che gli hai dato una spinta per superarli.

Guarda che è un po' come se tu spingessi uno giu da un ponte e poi ti dicessi innocente perchè è lui che ha superato il limite di equilibrio!


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3016 ha detto:
			
		

> Anzi  era per chiudere la frase ma non vuole dire niente. Era una specie di rafforzativo.
> 
> Io non sono la badante di quell'uomo.
> E ognuno si prende le proprie responsabilità.
> ...


Eh io si purtroppo...se marcassi stretto uno per portarmelo a letto si, eccome se mi sentirei responsabile (non sono una santa tebe...). :unhappy:
Non è che lui abbia deciso di compiere un'azione così, dalla sera alla mattina, senza che io intervenissi in alcun modo.
Non mi sentirei responsabile se a farlo fosse stata un'altra.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3018 ha detto:
			
		

> Io mi sento responsabile di ciò che è conseguenza del mio agire.
> Se una mia azione forza qualcun altro al punto di superare i propri limiti, beh, io mi sento almeno in parte responsabile, perchè i limiti sono qualcosa con cui si nasce, le azioni sono qualcosa che decidiamo o dovremmo decidere.


Quoto, è quello che volevo dire io.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3019 ha detto:
			
		

> sono ragionamenti tirati per i capelli, tebe.
> hai comunque messo in atto, chiamiamole strategie  o come vuoi per attrarre un uomo che non è il tuo (e lasciamo stare il senso del possesso, per carità)
> è ovvio è  sua la responsabilità di aver ceduto....


Il punto è solo uno.
Non è un vero fedele, quindi o io un altra la cosa sarebbe stata uguale.

Chi non vuole cedere non cede, e me lo insegnate voi fedeli.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3030 ha detto:
			
		

> Il punto è solo uno.
> Non è un vero fedele, quindi o io un altra la cosa sarebbe stata uguale.
> 
> Chi non vuole cedere non cede, e me lo insegnate voi fedeli.



Cazzo Tebe, se tu potessi guardarti dall'esterno ti faresti ridere da sola!
Lo stridore delle unghie sul vetro è terribile! :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3010 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho mai capito verso chi hai dei scrupoli


Verso Mattia per esempio.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3023 ha detto:
			
		

> no, i limiti erano già li, sei tu che gli hai dato una spinta per superarli.
> 
> Guarda che è un po' come se tu spingessi uno giu da un ponte e poi ti dicessi innocente perchè è lui che ha superato il limite di equilibrio!


E no...li si parla di vita o di morte.

E allora? Posso anche avere oliato degli ingranaggi ma la responsabilità rimane sua, così come gli scrupoli verso sua moglie.

Poteva dire no.

E no sarebbe stato.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3024 ha detto:
			
		

> Eh io si purtroppo...se marcassi stretto uno per portarmelo a letto si, eccome se mi sentirei responsabile (non sono una santa tebe...). :unhappy:
> Non è che lui abbia deciso di compiere un'azione così, dalla sera alla mattina, senza che io intervenissi in alcun modo.
> Non mi sentirei responsabile se a farlo fosse stata un'altra.


Mi spiace...non riesco proprio a comprendere...ma è questo forse che fa la differenza tra traditori e non...


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3031 ha detto:
			
		

> Cazzo Tebe, se tu potessi guardarti dall'esterno ti faresti ridere da sola!
> Lo stridore delle unghie sul vetro è terribile! :rotfl:


Puoi ridere fin che vuoi, ma sono una persona onesta intellettualmente e che mai e poi si arrampica sugli specchi, se hai percepito questo da qualche mio scritto mi dispiace.

Dico solo ciò che penso e se non riusciamo a trovare una linea di pensiero comune mica è un dramma.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3033 ha detto:
			
		

> E no...li si parla di vita o di morte.
> 
> E allora? Posso anche avere oliato degli ingranaggi ma la responsabilità rimane sua, così come gli scrupoli verso sua moglie.
> 
> ...


Tebe, finiamola qui: è chiaro che tu farai quello che vuoi, perchè qualsiasi cosa ti si dica noi o ti appaia agli occhi della ragione, ormai il tuo sforzo è teso solo a giustificare la tua decisione in senso opposto.
Stai attenta, ti dico solo questo. Mi dispiacerebbe vederti sorpresa da cose che già sai.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

dove non potrò mai condividerti è proprio sugli uomini impegnati.
se tu sei schietta con il tuo compagno rimarrai sempre scorretta nei confronti delle altre donne


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3036 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, finiamola qui: è chiaro che tu farai quello che vuoi, perchè qualsiasi cosa ti si dica noi o ti appaia agli occhi della ragione, ormai il tuo sforzo è *teso solo a giustificare *la tua decisione in senso opposto.
> Stai attenta, ti dico solo questo. Mi dispiacerebbe vederti sorpresa da cose che già sai.


Mons...io non sto giustificando niente. Tu stai tentando di dare una tua intepretazione partendo dal presupposto appunto che io mi giustifichi.

Sto solo dicendo come la vivo e come la penso.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3035 ha detto:
			
		

> Puoi ridere fin che vuoi, ma sono una persona onesta intellettualmente e che mai e poi si arrampica sugli specchi, se hai percepito questo da qualche mio scritto mi dispiace.
> 
> Dico solo ciò che penso e se non riusciamo a trovare una linea di pensiero comune mica è un dramma.


No, lasciati dire che "onesta intellettualmente" negli ultimi tuoi post non lo sei stata per niente.
Hai preso una decisione ed ora qualsiasi cosa che l'avversi è per te solo fonte di arzigogoli logicosemanticoretorici che lo confuti, ma riesci a farlo solo ai tuoi occhi che stanno in una testa che una decisione l'hanno già presa a prescindere.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3037 ha detto:
			
		

> dove non potrò mai condividerti è proprio sugli uomini impegnati.
> se tu sei schietta con il tuo compagno rimarrai sempre scorretta nei confronti delle altre donne


va bene è un tuo pensiero.
Io non ho mai pensato che la ex di mattia sia stata scorretta nei miei confronti nonostante le avessi aperto le porte di casa e quant'altro.

E' stato mattia lo scorretto.

E continuo a non sentirmi scorretta nei confronti di sua moglie.



Ho un cuore di ghiaccio???


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe, sei spacciata :rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3039 ha detto:
			
		

> No, lasciati dire che "onesta intellettualmente" negli ultimi tuoi post non lo sei stata per niente.
> Hai preso una decisione ed ora qualsiasi cosa che l'avversi è per te solo fonte di arzigogoli logicosemanticoretorici che lo confuti, ma riesci a farlo solo ai tuoi occhi che stanno in una testa che una decisione l'hanno già presa a prescindere.


Non ho capito niente di quello che vuoi dire....

Che decisione avrei preso?


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt3041 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe, sei spacciata :rotfl:


Oddio!!! Tutti contro tebina flap flap


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3043 ha detto:
			
		

> Oddio!!! Tutti contro tebina flap flap


no, sei solo troppo attraente :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3038 ha detto:
			
		

> Mons...io non sto giustificando niente. Tu stai tentando di dare una tua intepretazione partendo dal presupposto appunto che io mi giustifichi.
> 
> Sto solo dicendo come la vivo e come la penso.


ok.
Hai risposto che l'esempio del ponte non calza perchè in quel caso si tratta di vita o di morte. Ma dimmi un po', questi sono gli unici valori che vanno presi in considerazione?
Se il tizio che butti dal ponte si rompesse solo una gamba allora l'esempio varrebbe?

Poi hai risposto che Manny non è un vero federe, quando per pagine e pagine non hai fatto altro che mostrarti orgogliosa di essere riuscita a superare le difese di un fedele che poi continui a descrivere come tale lamentandoti pure delle conseguenze di questa sua caratteristica nel vostro rapporto........

Tebina, dai non nasconderti dietro a un dito: non ti devi difendere certo da me o da Minerva o Eliade! E' da quello che non vuoi vedere che ti devi difendere!
E nota bene che una volta che avrai finalmente deciso di aprire gli occhi e vedere le cose come stanno e non come le vuoi, nessuno NESSUNO potrà dirti fai questo o fai quello, perchè a quel punto sarà TUA decisione vera, non infantile testardaggine a muovere i tuoi passi.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3042 ha detto:
			
		

> Non ho capito niente di quello che vuoi dire....
> 
> Che decisione avrei preso?


quella di autoassolverti da qualsiasi responsabilità morale nei confronti delle conseguenze di quello che fai.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3046 ha detto:
			
		

> quella di autoassolverti da qualsiasi responsabilità morale nei confronti delle conseguenze di quello che fai.



Io le mie conseguenze le affronterò fino alla fine, ma le mie e quelle all'interno della mia coppia non quelle di altri.

Libero arbitrio. E io manager non siamo sposati ma entrambi grandi e vaccinati


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3047 ha detto:
			
		

> Io le mie conseguenze le affronterò fino alla fine, ma le mie e quelle all'interno della mia coppia non quelle di altri.
> 
> Libero arbitrio. E io manager non siamo sposati ma entrambi grandi e vaccinati


 Rileggiti il mio post precedente, meditaci a lungo e non pensare di rispondere a me. Rismpondi a te stessa.

Io mi fermo qui


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3045 ha detto:
			
		

> ok.
> Hai risposto che l'esempio del ponte non calza perchè in quel caso si tratta di vita o di morte. Ma dimmi un po', questi sono gli unici valori che vanno presi in considerazione?
> Se il tizio che butti dal ponte si rompesse solo una gamba allora l'esempio varrebbe?
> 
> ...


Ho SUPPOSTO che manager non sia un vero fedele perchè a quanto pare il forum dice che i VERI FEDELI non tradiscono, quindi..visto che non ho puntato alla testa nessun cameltoe DEDUCO che non sia proprio fedele. O abbia tanta di quella merda in casa che lo spinga a stare nelle dolci spire di Tebina.
Più chiaro così?
Guarda che da MIn ed Eliade non mi sento minimamente attaccata, anzi proprio Eliade in questi mesi mi è stata "vicina" in un modo  che per una fedele bisogna togliersi tanto di cappello.
E le osservazioni di MInerva sono precise.
Sei solo tu in questo caso  che mi dai lì'impressione di essere contro a prescindere facendo valutazioni un pò empiriche e forzando cose (che io non vedo)


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt3044 ha detto:
			
		

> no, sei solo troppo attraente :rotfl:


:carneval:

Il micro tutto e la kretinite attizzano un sacco...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3049 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho SUPPOSTO che manager non sia un vero fedele perchè a quanto pare il forum dice che i VERI FEDELI non tradiscono, quindi..visto che non ho puntato alla testa nessun cameltoe DEDUCO che non sia proprio fedele. O abbia tanta di quella merda in casa che lo spinga a stare nelle dolci spire di Tebina.
> Più chiaro così?
> Guarda che da MIn ed Eliade non mi sento minimamente attaccata, anzi proprio Eliade in questi mesi mi è stata "vicina" in un modo  che per una fedele bisogna togliersi tanto di cappello.
> E le osservazioni di MInerva sono precise.
> Sei solo tu in questo caso  che mi dai lì'impressione di essere contro a prescindere facendo valutazioni un pò empiriche e forzando cose (che io non vedo)


Ah, sono io che forzo le cose. MMmmm.

E a che pro? Che mi viene in tasca se ho ragione? Autostima (visto come sono bravo!)?
Beh, ti sei fatta una ben misera idea di me, mi parrebbe a questo punto.

Forse insisto a dirti cose (e spiegarti le mie ragioni secondo logica, non per supposizioni) perchè sinceramente mi dispiace che una persona senza dubbio intelligente non riesca ad uscire dal circolo vizioso delle teorie comode. Sinceramente, e senza alcun intento di offesa, devo dirti che in questo momento vedo in te un atteggiamento infantile al pari di quello di mia moglie che giustamente tale proprio tu definisti l'altra sera.

Vabbè, dai, è la seconda volta che dico che chiudo, ora vado a mettere su qualcosa di cena.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3051 ha detto:
			
		

> Ah, sono io che forzo le cose. MMmmm.
> 
> E a che pro? Che mi viene in tasca se ho ragione? Autostima (visto come sono bravo!)?
> Beh, ti sei fatta una ben misera idea di me, mi parrebbe a questo punto.
> ...


Ok. Abbiamo una comunicazione interrotta.
Non riusciamo a capirci ma su una cosa ti quoto.
Il neretto.
E' la stessa impressione che mi dai tu


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3043 ha detto:
			
		

> Oddio!!! Tutti contro tebina flap flap



io no

capisco tutto, sorella

uno dei miei amici storici diceva: non esistono donne fatali, ma esistono uomini coglioni


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3033 ha detto:
			
		

> E allora? Posso anche avere oliato degli ingranaggi ma la responsabilità rimane sua, così come gli scrupoli verso sua moglie.
> 
> Poteva dire no.
> 
> E no sarebbe stato.



appunto


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt3053 ha detto:
			
		

> io no
> 
> capisco tutto, sorella
> 
> uno dei miei amici storici diceva: non esistono donne fatali, ma esistono uomini coglioni


Sugli uomini coglioni siamo daccordo tutti, penso, ma questo non può assolvere a priori chiunque e comunque.
E la coglioneria di qualcuno, a mio avviso, alla luce della mia coscienza, certo non mi autorizza ad approfittarne.
E' un modo di vedere da legge della jungla, dove vincono solo i gorilla sapiens, siano questi tamarri imbottiti solo di "cultura calcistica" o professionisti rampanti più o meno senza scrupoli.
Voglio sperare che l'umanità abbia di meglio da offrire


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3055 ha detto:
			
		

> Sugli uomini coglioni siamo daccordo tutti, penso, ma questo non può assolvere a priori chiunque e comunque.
> *E la coglioneria di qualcuno, a mio avviso, alla luce della mia coscienza, certo non mi autorizza ad approfittarne.*
> E' un modo di vedere da legge della jungla, dove vincono solo i gorilla sapiens, siano questi tamarri imbottiti solo di "cultura calcistica" o professionisti rampanti più o meno senza scrupoli.
> Voglio sperare che l'umanità abbia di meglio da offrire



il suo era un paradosso spinto per far capire che ognuno sceglie la sua strada

concordo col tuo discorso, ma con manager e tebe non siamo in presenza di un coglione che si fa menare per il naso e di una stratega che riesce a costringere contro la propria volontà....o siamo tornati al medioevo in cui la donna è materia del diavolo ?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt3056 ha detto:
			
		

> il suo era un paradosso spinto per far capire che ognuno sceglie la sua strada
> 
> concordo col tuo discorso, ma con manager e tebe non siamo in presenza di un coglione che si fa menare per il naso e di una stratega che riesce a costringere contro la propria volontà....o siamo tornati al medioevo in cui la donna è materia del diavolo ?


Mai sottovalutare il potere degli istinti. Lungi da me demonizzarli, ma altrettanto lungi rischiare di sentirmene superiore.


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

> appunto


ma che appunto, chiara
se tu hai il diabete ed io ti porto dei dolci ....certo è tua la volontà di scelta di mangiarli o no..
ma a me rimane la responsabilità di averti tentato .
e se stai male non credo che non me ne sentirò minimamente responsabile.
paradossalmente tebe ha un concetto di fedeltà  integralista per il quale chi si dichiara tale deve resistere a qualsiasi tentazione offertagli sul famoso piatto d'argento.
ma lì ci avviciniamo alla santità:singleeye:


----------



## geko (1 Giugno 2012)

Io concordo con Tebe. Manager cos'è? un lobotomizzato? aveva già tradito sua moglie in passato. 

Tebe, hai fatto qualcosa di illegale per farglielo tirare fuori dalle mutande? 

Non credo proprio.

E allora perché mai lei dovrebbe farsi scrupoli nei confronti della moglie? Forse Manager non dorme la notte sentendosi una merda nei confronti di Mattia?

E' la mia compagna che deve rispettare me, di certo non tutti gli uomini del mondo che non sanno nemmeno chi cazzo io sia. Potrei incazzarmi con un amico, di certo non con un ipotetico estraneo che se la vuole sbattere. Se lei ci sta, la 'responsabilità' è solo e soltanto sua. Anche se il tipo in questione è un irresistibile City Hunter col belino sempre in tiro.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Grazie Chiara, grazie Geko.




minchia. Che bordello per tre scopate mal fatte....
Forse è meglio che ritorni fedele.









Non mi avrete mai, maledetti...:kungfu:


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3033 ha detto:
			
		

> E no...li si parla di vita o di morte.
> 
> E allora? Posso anche avere oliato degli ingranaggi ma la responsabilità rimane sua, così come gli scrupoli verso sua moglie.
> 
> ...


Allora sono d'accordo con Minerva e Mons, però tebe è vero che lui poteva dirti di no...ma possibile che non te lo abbia mai detto?
Si è da subito dimostrato disponibile verso di te?
Quante volte e per quanto tempo si deve dire no...prima di superare il proprio limite di fedeltà?
Per quanti mesi ci hai provato?
Cioè, io al primo no faccio dietro front e passo al prossimo...


Che poi a prescindere manager sia un grandissimo ipocrita, questo è un discorso a parte.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3049 ha detto:
			
		

> Ho SUPPOSTO che manager non sia un vero fedele perchè a quanto pare il forum dice che i VERI FEDELI non tradiscono, quindi..visto che non ho puntato alla testa nessun cameltoe DEDUCO che non sia proprio fedele. O abbia tanta di quella merda in casa che lo spinga a stare nelle dolci spire di Tebina.
> Più chiaro così?
> Guarda che da MIn ed Eliade non mi sento minimamente attaccata, *anzi proprio Eliade in questi mesi mi è stata "vicina" in un modo  che per una fedele bisogna togliersi tanto di cappello.*
> E le osservazioni di MInerva sono precise.
> Sei solo tu in questo caso  che mi dai lì'impressione di essere contro a prescindere facendo valutazioni un pò empiriche e forzando cose (che io non vedo)


Diglielo un po'....
Inchinatevi tutti davanti alla mia grandezza! apa:


----------



## Minerva (1 Giugno 2012)

> è la mia compagna che deve rispettare me, di certo non tutti gli uomini del mondo che non sanno nemmeno chi cazzo io sia. Potrei incazzarmi con un amico, di certo non con un ipotetico estraneo che se la vuole sbattere. Se lei ci sta, la 'responsabilità' è solo e soltanto sua. Anche se il tipo in questione è un irresistibile City Hunter col belino sempre in tiro.


la responsabilità è di entrambi.
e se l'estraneo rimanesse ipotetico non esisterebbe tradimento


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (1 Giugno 2012)

Minerva;bt3063 ha detto:
			
		

> la responsabilità è di entrambi.
> e se l'estraneo rimanesse ipotetico non esisterebbe tradimento


Ma no! Se io ti tiro una sassata, cazzi tuoi se non ti scansi


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3061 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora sono d'accordo con Minerva e Mons, però tebe è vero che lui poteva dirti di no...ma possibile che non te lo abbia mai detto?
> Si è da subito dimostrato disponibile verso di te?
> Quante volte e per quanto tempo si deve dire no...prima di superare il proprio limite di fedeltà?
> Per quanti mesi ci hai provato?
> ...


l'ho broccolato tre mesi eliade e non mi ha mai detto no.
Gli piaceva esserlo. resisteva. Giocava. Si lasciava trascinare ma.
No, non è mai uscito dalle sue labbra.
Io e te siamo piuttosto in confidenza (il diavolo e l'acqua santa) e spero tu mi riconosca essere una persona ragionevole nella mia "follia"
Ho cominciato piano con lui, ho tastato il terreno perchè le nostre posizioni lavorative sono piuttosto particolari quindi non potevo assolutamente mettermi nella condizione di broccolarlo e farmi rimbalzare no?
Ecco. Non solo non mi ha mai detto no, ma non mi ha nemmeno mai rimbalzata.
Ho sedotto il povero lobotomizzato?Ok l'ho sedotto. Io lo so. Lui lo sa. Tutti lo sappiamo.
Ma si è fatto sedurre.
Anzi.
E' stato parte molto attiva in questo gioco di cacciatori e prede.


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3065 ha detto:
			
		

> l'ho broccolato tre mesi eliade e non mi ha mai detto no.
> Gli piaceva esserlo. resisteva. Giocava. Si lasciava trascinare ma.
> No, non è mai uscito dalle sue labbra.
> *Io e te siamo piuttosto in confidenza (il diavolo e l'acqua santa) e spero tu mi riconosca essere una persona ragionevole nella mia "follia"*
> ...


Ehm...siii...certo....:carneval:...ovviamente io sono il diavolo. :dracula:
Ok scherzavo.

Ahhh...ma allora sto manager è proprio un gran bastardo, anzi un grandissimo stronzo!Spero almeno che la moglie gli faccia avere tanti bei conti salati...

Però le mie domande le volevo porre più in generale.
Penso tu sappia come la penso sulla fedeltà, quindi mi chiedevo fino a che punto uno possa resistere...se però dice no, appunto.

Non so tebe, per quel che riguarda manager le cose cambiano (stronzissimio), però in generale la penso così.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3066 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm...siii...certo....:carneval:...ovviamente io sono il diavolo. :dracula:
> Ok scherzavo.
> 
> Ahhh...ma allora sto manager è proprio un gran bastardo, anzi un grandissimo stronzo!Spero almeno che la moglie gli faccia avere tanti bei conti salati...
> ...


Non lo so.
Quindi anche i fedeli più convinti hanno un punto di rottura secondo te, con la Circe mitologica del momento?


----------



## Eliade (1 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3067 ha detto:
			
		

> Non lo so.
> Quindi anche i fedeli più convinti hanno un punto di rottura secondo te, con la Circe mitologica del momento?


Circe è accecata dal dolore e dalla rabbia. E' talmente incazzata con tutti (lei compresa) che potrebbe scornare un toro vivo, non fa testo. 

Essere fedeli non vuol dire non provare attrazione per altre persone, ma significa non dar seguito in alcun modo a quell'attrazione, per come la penso io.
Però se quella persona e dai una volta, e dai due volte, e dai tre...beh la cosa inizia a farsi complicata.

Eccome se c'è, il punto di rottura c'è...se poi pensi che molti sono fedeli perché in fondo lo sono anche i loro partner, beh hai fatto il conto.
Il punto di rottura dipende da tante cose, ma in primis (come hai ben detto tu prima sui limiti) dipende da se stessi.


----------



## Tebe (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3068 ha detto:
			
		

> Circe è accecata dal dolore e dalla rabbia. E' talmente incazzata con tutti (lei compresa) che potrebbe scornare un toro vivo, non fa testo.
> 
> Essere fedeli non vuol dire non provare attrazione per altre persone, ma significa non dar seguito in alcun modo a quell'attrazione, per come la penso io.
> Però se quella persona e dai una volta, e dai due volte, e dai tre...beh la cosa inizia a farsi complicata.
> ...


Quindi la fedeltà alla fine non esiste...come ho sempre pensato.
basta trovare "l'esca giusta"...o la donna che non ha davvero nessun scrupolo, non nei confronti delle mogli ma nei confronti del toy, perchè se non accetta un no e va dritta per la sua strada...prima o poi si cede?

C'è da riflettere...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3068 ha detto:
			
		

> Circe è accecata dal dolore e dalla rabbia. E' talmente incazzata con tutti (lei compresa) che potrebbe scornare un toro vivo, non fa testo.
> 
> Essere fedeli non vuol dire non provare attrazione per altre persone, ma significa non dar seguito in alcun modo a quell'attrazione, per come la penso io.
> *Però se quella persona e dai una volta, e dai due volte, e dai tre...beh la cosa inizia a farsi complicata.*
> ...


Ma scusa Eliade, se uno non vuole lasciarsi sedurre perchè è _fedele_ al principio di _fedeltà_ D) già al secondo tentativo dovrebbe incazzarsi come una iena per "mancato rispetto dei valori altrui proclamati e ribaditi".

Invece: tutti abbiamo un prezzo? tutti possiamo essere acquistati/conquistati?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt3070 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma scusa Eliade, se uno non vuole lasciarsi sedurre perchè è _fedele_ al principio di _fedeltà_ D) già al secondo tentativo dovrebbe incazzarsi come una iena per "mancato rispetto dei valori altrui proclamati e ribaditi".
> 
> Invece: *tutti abbiamo un prezzo? tutti possiamo essere acquistati/conquistati?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt3070 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma scusa Eliade, se uno non vuole lasciarsi sedurre perchè è _fedele_ al principio di _fedeltà_ D) già al secondo tentativo dovrebbe incazzarsi come una iena per "mancato rispetto dei valori altrui proclamati e ribaditi".
> 
> Invece: tutti abbiamo un prezzo? tutti possiamo essere acquistati/conquistati?


 Non si è fedeli ad un principio di fedeltà, si è fedeli perché lo si vuole essere ad una persona, è una scelta personale e/o di coppia (eventualmente e comunque il tutto deriva da una propria predisposizione personale) ma questo non vuol dire non avere impulsi sessuali.
La differenza tra una fedele e tu o tebe è che voi non li volete trattenere, io si (mi darebbe un senso di enorme schifo nei miei confronti, cedere al corteggiamento di un altro uomo).
Se tu paragoni l'attrazione e il corteggiamento ad una compravendita buon per te, che poi comunque ai miei occhi questa persona non acquisterebbe certo la mia stima, beh questo prescinde da quello che succede sotto.

Alla seconda m'incazzo se non ho interesse verso quella persona, se ho un debole fisico no, al limite m'incazzo verso me stessa.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3069 ha detto:
			
		

> Quindi la fedeltà alla fine non esiste...come ho sempre pensato.
> basta trovare "l'esca giusta"...o la donna che non ha davvero nessun scrupolo, non nei confronti delle mogli ma nei confronti del toy, perchè se non accetta un no e va dritta per la sua strada...prima o poi si cede?
> 
> C'è da riflettere...


Certo che esiste, ma deve essere coltivata e scelta. 
Io al primo approccio (di uno per cui provo una certa attrazione) ne avrei subito parlato col compagno...è ovvio che non potrei gestire da sola la cosa.

Perché tu avresti accettato un no da manager?
Quanti no avresti ignorato prima di lasciarlo stare?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3073 ha detto:
			
		

> Certo che esiste, ma deve essere coltivata e scelta.
> Io al primo approccio (di uno per cui provo una certa attrazione) ne avrei subito parlato col compagno...è ovvio che non potrei gestire da sola la cosa.
> 
> Perché tu avresti accettato un no da manager?
> Quanti no avresti ignorato prima di lasciarlo stare?


Si, avrei accettato un no da Manager proprio perchè la situazione lavorativa imponeva questo.
E l'avrei accettato alla prima.
Ma come ho detto...a lui sono piaciuta subito e questo l'ho avvertito molto bene.
Ancora prima che a me scattasse l'embolo erotico comunque lui mi "corteggiava" in maniera molto blanda dicendo chiaramente a tutti che ero la sua preferita e ha cominciato a chiamarmi Principessa praticamente subito.
E quando ho deciso di tastare il terreno...beh era fertile.
Una cosa te la posso dire, ammessa da Manager.
Lui non avrebbe mai fatto il primo passo. Mai. Nemmeno sotto tortura.
L'ho fatto io.
Si è negato. L'ha tirata alle lunghe ma...
Non mi ha mai detto no.

Eliade credimi quando ti dico che mi basta un no solo.


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3074 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, avrei accettato un no da Manager proprio perchè la situazione lavorativa imponeva questo.
> E l'avrei accettato alla prima.
> Ma come ho detto...a lui sono piaciuta subito e questo l'ho avvertito molto bene.
> Ancora prima che a me scattasse l'embolo erotico comunque lui mi "corteggiava" in maniera molto blanda dicendo chiaramente a tutti che ero la sua preferita e ha cominciato a chiamarmi Principessa praticamente subito.
> ...


Ma io ti credo eh...
Anche se il diavolo rimango io...ù.ù


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3075 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma io ti credo eh...
> *Anche se il diavolo rimango io*...ù.ù


Quindi io sono l'acqua santa????

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3076 ha detto:
			
		

> Quindi io sono l'acqua santa????
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 E certo...a chi credi mi affidi per le mie sedute di veggente?


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Eliade;bt3077 ha detto:
			
		

> E certo...a chi credi mi affidi per le mie sedute di veggente?


mmmmhhhh.....mi sa che tu hai una doppia vita.....


----------



## Eliade (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3078 ha detto:
			
		

> mmmmhhhh.....mi sa che tu hai una doppia vita.....


 Doppia?
Chi io?
Ma non ero io l'acqua santa?:carneval:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3050 ha detto:
			
		

> :carneval:
> 
> Il micro tutto e la *kretinite* attizzano un sacco...


Soprattutto quella :up:


----------



## aristocat (2 Giugno 2012)

Scusate se salto su un altro punto, sulla stronzaggine dell'amante (Manager, nel tuo caso).
Per Tebe: Sul fatto che 'lui' abbia dei picchi 'non sempre opportuni' e che davanti agli altri faccia lo stronzo quando sei presente. Non però quando siete da soli.
Perché è così necessario avere due comportamenti diversi, voglio dire, così tanto diversi? E' sopportabile?
Tra l'altro non sei neanche una sua dipendente diretta quindi nessuno può darti della 'raccomandata favorita' anche se lui si comportasse carinamente con te in pubblico... 
Non so, come è possibile vivere bene questo aspetto? scusa la curiosità ma la cosa mi interessa :singleeye:

ari


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3084 ha detto:
			
		

> Scusate se salto su un altro punto, sulla stronzaggine dell'amante (Manager, nel tuo caso).
> Per Tebe: Sul fatto che 'lui' abbia dei picchi 'non sempre opportuni' e che davanti agli altri faccia lo stronzo quando sei presente. Non però quando siete da soli.
> Perché è così necessario avere due comportamenti diversi, voglio dire, così tanto diversi? E' sopportabile?
> Tra l'altro non sei neanche una sua dipendente diretta quindi nessuno può darti della 'raccomandata favorita' anche se lui si comportasse carinamente con te in pubblico...
> ...


Allora...Manager in pubblico con me non fa assolutamente lo stronzo, infatti ancora prima di diventare amanti, tutti sapevano che ero e sono, lavorativamente parlando, la sua preferita e su questo punto da sempre.
Anzi...quando c'è da fargli digerire qualcosa chiamano me. Quando nelle riunioni c'è da contrastarlo lo faccio io eccetera. In una pagina di blog ho pure scritto di un bacio che mi ha dato sulla fronte in ufficio davanti a tutti...e nessuno ha fatto gossip. (io ero terrorizzata)
Ovviamente quando sbaglio, il culo che mi fa è esattamente uguale agli altri anche se tendenzialmente non urla.
La diversità nei comportamenti è...emotiva.
Lui, paradossalmente, è timido. Ma timido sul serio. Un pò moralista anche. E questa sua parte, anche molto tenera se vogliamo, esce quando siamo io e lui. Mi abbraccia, mi tocca, mi coccola....mentre fuori da un motel è...Manager. Che non scrive, mi azzanna, fa lo stronzo esattamente come con tutti.
Devo ammettere che questa dualità del suo carattere mi ha un pò destabilizzato ma poi...ho capito.


----------



## Tebe (2 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt3083 ha detto:
			
		

> Soprattutto quella :up:


Son volpe....vuoi che non lo sappia che è l'arma vincente?:diavoletto:


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3085 ha detto:
			
		

> Allora...Manager in pubblico con me non fa assolutamente lo stronzo, infatti ancora prima di diventare amanti, tutti sapevano che ero e sono, lavorativamente parlando, la sua preferita e su questo punto da sempre.
> Anzi...quando c'è da fargli digerire qualcosa chiamano me. Quando nelle riunioni c'è da contrastarlo lo faccio io eccetera. In una pagina di blog ho pure scritto di un bacio che mi ha dato sulla fronte in ufficio davanti a tutti...e nessuno ha fatto gossip. (io ero terrorizzata)
> Ovviamente quando sbaglio, il culo che mi fa è esattamente uguale agli altri anche se tendenzialmente non urla.
> La diversità nei comportamenti è...emotiva.
> ...


 Okok ci pensato.. dunque è il contrasto stronzaggine pubblica/virtù private che ti intriga  Capito.
(batti 5, non ci faremo mai concorrenza :carneval


----------



## Tebe (3 Giugno 2012)

aristocat;bt3089 ha detto:
			
		

> Okok ci pensato.. dunque è il contrasto stronzaggine pubblica/virtù private che ti intriga  Capito.
> (batti 5,* non ci faremo mai concorrenza *:carneval


Meno male...
Una cosa a tre però?









:risata:
(sai..ho un immagine erotica da difendere!)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3090 ha detto:
			
		

> Meno male...
> Una cosa a tre però?
> 
> 
> ...


PENITENZIAGITE! apa:















:rotfl:


----------



## aristocat (3 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3090 ha detto:
			
		

> Meno male...
> Una cosa a tre però?
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah... Quando si dice un cartello anticoncorrenziale :carneval:
C'è tempo per le "larghe intese", sai, vivo ancora in un mondo fatato e naif io :condom::lipstick:


----------



## lothar57 (4 Giugno 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti..mi metto nei panni del povero cornuto,allora ho 35 anni,una donna che adoro,per la quale mi butterei nel fuoco,e imparo che ossessiona un'uomo che ha 15 anni in piu' di me,moglie e 4 bambini piccoli..oltretutto ammalato...
Probabilmente il mio''amore''rovinera'una famiglia,perche'come tutti in azienda sanno,presto la voce arrivera'alla moglie..che lo buttera'fuori...
E lui cerchera'Tebe per la nuova coppia di''innamorati''...
Da essere ammirati....


----------



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2012)

Pensavo... 80 risposte per un "caffè" con Manager...

Se ci descrivi un "Motel" con Manager... uno di quelli che ne vale la pena... 

Qui salta il database...

Cattivik


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3140 ha detto:
			
		

> Pensavo... 80 risposte per un "caffè" con Manager...
> 
> Se ci descrivi un "Motel" con Manager... uno di quelli che ne vale la pena...
> 
> ...


Ennonstuzzicareancora l'autostima di sta donna che sennò decolla!


----------

